# painted background advice



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

just requesting a quick recomendation at to the brand of paint that people here preffer to paint the backs of aquariums or can you use pretty much anything?


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I've used krylon from Walmart, get the one that sticks to the glass, read the instructions on the back.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Krylon is the brand of choice for most people who paint the back.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Now a question is if you want to remove the paint what can you use and not damage glass/plastic/acrylic?


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

You can only remove the paint from glass with a single sided razor blade. It will stick to plastic and stay. If you want to black out acrylic use a mactac vinyl from a sign store.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

One way to remove it is with pine sol I dont know how it would work on acrylic though. I use it to remove paint on furniture.


----------

